# history of regimental coin



## fake penguin (8 Oct 2012)

I try to look up past post for history of regimental coins, couldn't find it. Just curious on a few things. Who started this tradition?, why?  Is this just an army thing? and i know that if someone show you their coin and you don't have yours you have to buy him/her a drink. Now my question is can everyone (after finding out you forgot yours) just challenge you with thier coin? Oh and happy thanksgiving.


----------



## MikeL (8 Oct 2012)

Just did a quick search(google) and found a wiki page about the challenge coin
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Challenge_coin


As for the rules can everyone challenge... I would believe that as long as they have the coin then yes.  I haven't seen anything in writing about it.. just word of mouth.  I don't think I've seen anyone get challenged before either(at least not in a few years).


----------



## aesop081 (8 Oct 2012)

fake penguin said:
			
		

> Is this just an army thing?



No.


----------



## Old Sweat (8 Oct 2012)

Here is the wikipedia take on it, and it is probably as good as any.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Challenge_coin

And don't forget the Army.Ca coin!


----------



## fake penguin (8 Oct 2012)

Thanks for the info, much appreciated


----------



## fraserdw (8 Oct 2012)

Ahhh wikipedia, I had a challenge coin in the PPCLI before Hillier was a Major!


----------



## wildman0101 (8 Oct 2012)

General Rick (Tricky Ricky) Armoured Hillier was a member of the SSF in it's inseption in 1977.
When we reformed the !st Special Service Force (also known as the Devil's Brigade) same 
Canadian regt's ect. We invited Vet's the from the !st Special Service Force and they attended.
So F I dont think so. Just my Lil Rant. That was also the year the Canadian  Airborne Regiment 
was relocated to Petewawa as they were a major facto in reforming that Brigade. I wore the 
Flash also and was damn proud to serve. Cheer's. Scoty B


----------



## wildman0101 (8 Oct 2012)

P.S. The 8-Ch had thier own SSF Challenge coin.  Best Regard's. Scoty B


----------



## wildman0101 (8 Oct 2012)

Check Forus///Personal locater///SSF.


----------



## fraserdw (8 Oct 2012)

I do think so.  General Hillier was promoted Major and Squadron Commander in Germany in 1985.  I got my PPCLI coin in Jul of 81.  What I am saying is that that Hillier did not bring the challenge coin to the Canadian Military, we had it long before that.


----------



## Edward Campbell (8 Oct 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> I do think so.  General Hillier was promoted Major and Squadron Commander in Germany in 1985.  I got my PPCLI coin in Jul of 81.  What I am saying is that that Hillier did not bring the challenge coin to the Canadian Military, we had it long before that.




Indeed; I can, personally, vouch for a challenge coin, which I know with absolute certainty was not the first in the CF, in 1978.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (9 Oct 2012)

Another view...


----------



## Edward Campbell (9 Oct 2012)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Another view...




Good one ... and it pretty much sums up my views on _challenge_ coins and _reward_ coins (the gold coloured attaboy) too. (And I have a couple of each.)


Edit: spelling  :-[


----------



## Towards_the_gap (9 Oct 2012)

Yeah, was at a wedding with some friends from the last tour, the look on my former troop commanders face when he tried to challenge me with the tour coin and I laughed at him, was priceless.


----------



## Old Sweat (9 Oct 2012)

fraserdw said:
			
		

> I do think so.  General Hillier was promoted Major and Squadron Commander in Germany in 1985.  I got my PPCLI coin in Jul of 81.  What I am saying is that that Hillier did not bring the challenge coin to the Canadian Military, we had it long before that.



What I think Hillier brought in was the "attaboy" coin, not the challenge coin. A number of people followed suite. My friend who used to make my maps was an OPP constable who volunteered to drive escort for most if not all of the corteges down the Highway of Heroes. He and another officer were in conversation with the CLS at the time and his RSM when the subject came up. As soon as the fact came up, they were each presented a coin as a thank you. He emailed me to ask the significance and I told him it was a quick way of rewarding something above and beyond.


----------



## Journeyman (9 Oct 2012)

I carry the coins that have "Canada" on one side and "Elizabeth II" on the other.   :nod:


----------



## wildman0101 (9 Oct 2012)

I stand correctred on both count's. Cheer's. Scoty B
P.S. OSONS.


----------



## chrisf (9 Oct 2012)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Good one ... and it pretty much sums up my views on _challenge_ coins and _reward_ coins (the gold coloured attaboy) too. (And I have a couple of each.)
> 
> 
> Edit: spelling  :-[



I think they're sort of neat, a nice souvenier if nothing else... a nice way to give somone a pat on the back for a job well done... I've got a sack of them around somewhere. Most proud of my HOC and Chimo coins from CFS Alert.

Then again, a couple of years ago, we had a cpl who was a bit of a a**-hat, he had some sort of challenge coin, and was going around showing it to new privates, then demanding they buy him drinks because they didn't have a coin to reply with... I smacked him in the back of the head and told him to f-off.

I realise "smack to the back of the head" is no longer a sanctioned or authorized leadership action, but it seemed appropriate and suitable at the time. Of course the coin wasn't the root of the problem.


----------



## Shamrock (9 Oct 2012)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I think they're sort of neat, a nice souvenier if nothing else... a nice way to give somone a pat on the back for a job well done... I've got a sack of them around somewhere. Most proud of my HOC and Chimo coins from CFS Alert.
> 
> Then again, a couple of years ago, we had a cpl who was a bit of a a**-hat, he had some sort of challenge coin, and was going around showing it to new privates, then demanding they buy him drinks because they didn't have a coin to reply with... I smacked him in the back of the head and told him to f-off.
> 
> I realise "smack to the back of the head" is no longer a sanctioned or authorized leadership action, but it seemed appropriate and suitable at the time. Of course the coin wasn't the root of the problem.



You checked to ensure the brain was properly seated in the brain housing unit by striking the forward assist located at the base of the skull.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Oct 2012)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I realise "smack to the back of the head" is no longer a sanctioned or authorized leadership action,



It is entirely acceptable if you refer to it as "distributed leadership".


----------



## Journeyman (10 Oct 2012)

Kinetic leadership?   ;D


----------



## aesop081 (10 Oct 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Kinetic leadership?   ;D



"effects-based leadership"


----------



## SeaKingTacco (10 Oct 2012)

Effects based kinetic leadership

Hey- this is fun!


----------



## aesop081 (10 Oct 2012)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Hey- this is fun!



Yup.

So many buzzwords, so little time.


----------



## Journeyman (10 Oct 2012)

Pigeau-McCann got nothin' on us.   :nod:


----------



## fake penguin (10 Oct 2012)

attaboy coin? tour coin? i guess there more then one style of challenge coin out there. I won't lie, i have seen other coins out there. It's just that i always thought the regimental coin with your own specific number was the only one that truly mattered. As it was proof that you really did serve in that particular unit.


----------



## chrisf (10 Oct 2012)

They're accepted as a second piece of identification by most major banks, but you'll still need a primary form of photo identification with a picture of the coin.

(Edit: If you ever need a fake ID.... http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MILNET-CA-Canadas-Military-Network-Challenge-Coin-/400178032672?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d2c783020 though it seems it's actually cheaper to subscribe to the website http://army.ca/subscribe/ and get one for free then get a bogus coin from an unscroupulous manufacturer )


----------



## wildman0101 (10 Oct 2012)

Yup. Had to slap myself up-side the head... Kinetic energy. Possible concussion,,
OSONS. Yo Zipperhead's. Bold and Swift. Scoty B


----------



## 8917 (11 Jul 2022)

chrisf said:


> I think they're sort of neat, a nice souvenier if nothing else... a nice way to give somone a pat on the back for a job well done... I've got a sack of them around somewhere. Most proud of my HOC and Chimo coins from CFS Alert.
> 
> Then again, a couple of years ago, we had a cpl who was a bit of a a**-hat, he had some sort of challenge coin, and was going around showing it to new privates, then demanding they buy him drinks because they didn't have a coin to reply with... I smacked him in the back of the head and told him to f-off.
> 
> I realise "smack to the back of the head" is no longer a sanctioned or authorized leadership action, but it seemed appropriate and suitable at the time. Of course the coin wasn't the root of the problem.



Hey, Chris. I read your reply (and had a good laugh to boot), and was quite energized at the prospect that you may have some insight over a decades-old problem I've been trying to solve. I was in Alert (thankfully during the light season from Apr. to Oct.) back in 1991, and while there I was given a challenge coin from the Black Phreep Sqn. (See attached photo of the plaque while I was there). Since the mid '90s, I have been trying to locate a replacement one, but after trying for so long, I figured it would be easier to find the answer to the missing link than to find anyone who had knowledge of where I could get one. While you mentioned the House of Chimo (of which I would imagine you were part of the '...Tactical Squadron' - 'nuff said about that), I am hoping you may be able to help an ex-CFS Alert'er with some clues about trying to track down the vendor / person / entity of the BP Sqn. Coins. Of course I would be willing to pay for this as it was a neat item, and certainly not a run of the mill collectible. Much obliged for any assistance (or clues) you can provide, mate!


----------



## Kilted (11 Jul 2022)

I remember they gave everyone a coin that was about 2 or 3 inches wide who participated in the Battle of York Parade about ten years ago.  Instead of handing them out to people, they were placed inside the box lunches that were handed out after the parade.  There were a couple people who tried to eat them thinking that they were chocolate.


----------

